# weight training



## Bob (Jan 12, 2002)

Does anyone have any interesting weight training programs they do to enhance the MA training????


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *Does anyone have any interesting weight training programs they do to enhance the MA training???? *



I certainly concentrate on different areas than I would otherwise (on my small home gym)--less interest in a big chest or biceps and more in forearms and lats for example--but nothing particularly interesting I'm afraid. I only try to keep in tone, not to really build myself up.


----------



## Mathusula2 (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey Bob,
     I have found that a routine where rests are few and far between work impressively.
     At this time, I'm training to specifically increase my bench press.  To my surprise, what this requires is only 1 or 2  exercises in which you actually train heavy (e.g. heavy weights and very few or 1 repetition(s)).  For example, I will bench (with variety) 3 sets of single reps, then close grip bench press 3 sets of 5, then hit every part of my upper body at least once with 2-3 sets of 10-15 reps.  Holding weight near or at your 1 rep maximum every week will increase your forearm strength/grip immensely.  What I have found is that in doing this workout, my size has increased slightly but my strength has skyrocketed in every aspect!  
     In addition to this day (call it the strength day), I add a day where I train explosiveness (the speed day).  What I do is instead of singles, or anything heavy, I take roughly 50% of my 1 rep maximum and train 8 sets of 3 reps -- concentrating on controlled, but very fast movements.  This increases not only your bench, but the acceleration and control of your fist when punching and your stick while striking.
     Both of these workouts should be completed within an hour (which is a real challenge).  You will be out of breath if you use the correct weight per reps.  You should be straining to get the last rep of the last set.
     If you want me to, I will write out the entire workout on this forum, when I have more time.


----------



## thaiboxer (Feb 26, 2002)

TOP HALF
forearm curls - bruce lee said this made his hands lightening quick.
bicept curls
bench press and inclined bench
tricept curls
behind the neck press
lat pulldowns
pushups
ABS
roman curls
crunches
scissor lifts
LEGS
lunges
squats
leg curls
calf raises
sit down step ups

for that explosive power i try to do the reps as fast as i can. usually 10 reps max or what i can push out 7-8 min., max. weight until i have to increase it. seems to be working, i can punch and kick a lot harder.


----------



## KumaSan (Feb 27, 2002)

This isn't exactly a weight routine, it's a Bodyweight Routine put together by one of the mods over at the underground forum, goes by the name of Scrapper. Anyway, I've been doing it for a little while now and it's working for me. Check it out here, if you're interested.


----------

